# 24 string Prat bass!



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2014)

This is one of the nuttiest instruments I saw at NAMM:


it's basically an 8 string triple-course bass, and it's all three octaves except the three bottom courses I think, where one of them is octave and two strings in unison and then the two bottom ones are all three strings in unison. I think. Anyway, I got to noodle a bit on it, and it's totally nuts how big it is, and how full every note sounds. The owner, who is playing in the video, is Chris Cardone. One of the Kalium Strings dudes and owner of an amazing moustache.


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Jan 29, 2014)

That thing sounds sweet. have seen this being posted around but hadn't actually seen a video of it yet
Cool concept for a bass
And thumbs up to his awesome mustache of course


----------



## kaaka (Jan 29, 2014)

The neck is wider than a skateboard and that head is almost as big as a guitarbody. I like a lot of strings but this is just too much even for me to consider, even if I were made of money.


----------



## Herrick (Jan 29, 2014)

It sounds cool.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the videos, the limit for 33/34" scale is around D4 so i would guess:
F#0F#1F#2 B0B1B2 E1E2E3 A1A2A3 D2D3D4 G2G3G3 C3C4C4 F3F3F3.
Amazing how he gets such cool music out of something so crazy.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 30, 2014)

ixlramp said:


> Thanks for the videos, the limit for 33/34" scale is around D4 so i would guess:
> F#0F#1F#2 B0B1B2 E1E2E3 A1A2A3 D2D3D4 G2G3G3 C3C4C4 F3F3F3.
> Amazing how he gets such cool music out of something so crazy.



Yeah, that sounds exactly right!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 30, 2014)

yeah...i saw that on twentyfourstring.org


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm a little sad he doesn't once go and hit that triple F# string trio.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 31, 2014)

He did several times, I just didn't happen to film it 

the f# sounds great btw, even on the 33" scale. The three octaves really help fill it out, and it sounds huge!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 31, 2014)

Favorite bass from NAMM XD


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 1, 2014)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> Favorite bass from NAMM XD



Did you ever get to play it? It's crazy!


----------



## patata (Feb 1, 2014)

SO MUCH DAMN MOVEMENT!

Hats off to him and mainly his mustache though.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 1, 2014)

MF_Kitten said:


> Did you ever get to play it? It's crazy!



Noo....  I wanted to, but maybe when I go visit em this year!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 1, 2014)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> Noo....  I wanted to, but maybe when I go visit em this year!



since I play with a pick, I got some really eastern sounding stuff out of it, and everything sounds really deep and big


----------



## bobbybuu (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow, I won't even begin to know what to do with a 24 string bass.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 1, 2014)

MF_Kitten said:


> since I play with a pick, I got some really eastern sounding stuff out of it, and everything sounds really deep and big



I'm not even sure how I'd approach it...I feel like tapping would be goofy and amusing...slapping would be odd as well. I'm sure running triplets over it would be great though ahaha


----------



## bandinaboy (Feb 1, 2014)

Tuning that thing would be punishment


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 5, 2014)

bandinaboy said:


> Tuning that thing would be punishment



meh, it's not so bad. The tuners are laid out in a way that makes sense, so no trouble keeping track of where you are. Since it's all octaves and unisons it's easy to hear when it's in tune and you don't need to use a tuner for that.


----------



## ElRay (Feb 5, 2014)

MF_Kitten said:


> since I play with a pick, I got some really eastern sounding stuff out of it, and everything sounds really deep and big



He played it completely finger style, correct? 

Ray


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 17, 2014)

ElRay said:


> He played it completely finger style, correct?
> 
> Ray



He only plays fingerstyle I think 

He just posted this improvised looper jam with it:


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 13, 2014)

The hipshot video of the 24 string, with some words from C3, i like his attitude.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 14, 2014)

^ Haha, he seems like a very cool bloke in that!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 14, 2014)

Chris is just pure moustached love, trust me! I love that guy so much! You can't help but feel happy when you spend time with him 

And trust me, the guy knows what he's doing and he's super passionate about his work!


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 14, 2014)

It's absolutely preposterous and I love it


----------



## Svava (Mar 14, 2014)

His fingers... are huge..... <:0


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 14, 2014)

Friend: Hey Chris, you want to get together sometime this weekend?

Chris: I can't. I'm going to tune my bass.


----------



## Shimme (Mar 14, 2014)

WOW. That is absolutely crazy and I love every inch of it! Makes you wonder if there's an upper limit to the number of strings before you need to change the shape of the instrument though.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 15, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Friend: Hey Chris, you want to get together sometime this weekend?
> 
> Chris: I can't. I'm going to tune my bass.



When he first got it and was tuning it, the core of the low f# broke because the string needed some unwinding to avoid the angle getting too extreme going into the first tuner. The tuner wasn't far enough away! 

So he spent some time tuning it and unwinding the string, etc. But it's not really that bad. Tune an 8 string 3 times. There you go!


----------



## Toxic Dover (Mar 23, 2014)

I wonder how much a set of strings for that beast costs...


----------



## ixlramp (Jun 30, 2014)

Chris gigs with 24 Kalium strings.


----------

